# Grasshopper



## CaboWabo (Sep 18, 2017)

Taken at the Chicago Botanic Gardens in Glenco,IL


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

Quite a handsome creature. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you just picked up a macro lens and wanted to try it


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 19, 2017)

The hot spots along the back and top of the leg are a bit distracting, but I like how it has lit up the colors in the leg.


----------

